
Search: better user experience with one line of JavaScript - eklem
http://blog.comperiosearch.com/blog/2015/05/18/search-better-user-experience-with-one-line-of-javascript/
======
eklem
Thanks. That's a good point. So, one more reason not to do this on the home
page or any other regular page, just the search result page.

------
Hovertruck
Probably true in most cases. I hate when sites do this because it prevents me
from hitting backspace to leave, but I get it.

